# Black/Red Interior ANY one ?



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

When I was looking for my Cruze ECO 6MT - wanted the Crystal Red Tint Coat with Blk/Red interior. I ended up with a Black Granite Metallic with Med Titanium Grey interior. I am really liking this combo. Good luck with your search.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I do. 2012 1LT.

Sent from my HTC Incredible 2.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I wonder why they changed the stitching on the seats on the 2012's

sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

i have a 2011 LTZ black with black/brick leather.


----------



## usarmy0101 (Mar 1, 2012)

XtremeAaron said:


> I do. 2012 1LT.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Incredible 2.


i LOVE the look!! i want cloth tho, your looks leather! and none of the dealers around me have it  period
i can get black on black easy tho


----------



## usarmy0101 (Mar 1, 2012)

cruzeman said:


> I wonder why they changed the stitching on the seats on the 2012's
> 
> sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


what do you mean? any photos or links


----------



## TwelveCruze (Nov 24, 2011)

I have Autumn Metallic with black/brick interior. I have a 2LT so mine is leather. I like it a lot. I don't have any pictures of the interior at this point, but you don't want leather anyway.


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

Had to order in order to get a Crystal Red Metallic with a black-n-red interior. I had checked inventory and even though there were 60 Cruze's within 75 miles, not a single one had the black-n-red interior. It arrived six weeks, two days after I ordered it. So glad I had the patience, for it is a beautiful interior combination. The red is not a garish red, but a dark red that works perfectly with the black.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I love my black amd red interior theres not another one like mine in 1000 miles

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I drive a 2012 black eco mt with black and red interior im about to order the 46 peice interior replacment from bmc im goin to get the real carbon fiber red and black I canr waith till it gets here

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

usarmy0101 said:


> i LOVE the look!! i want cloth tho, your looks leather! and none of the dealers around me have it  period
> i can get black on black easy tho


Thanks. That's in fact cloth by the way, not leather. 

Sent from my HTC Incredible 2.


----------



## usarmy0101 (Mar 1, 2012)

elegant said:


> Had to order in order to get a Crystal Red Metallic with a black-n-red interior. I had checked inventory and even though there were 60 Cruze's within 75 miles, not a single one had the black-n-red interior. It arrived six weeks, two days after I ordered it. So glad I had the patience, for it is a beautiful interior combination. The red is not a garish red, but a dark red that works perfectly with the black.


So bc you had to order it, did they stick you with any extra charges or did u pay what you would of for one already on the lot? jw bc if i do order one i dont want to get shafted (this is going to be my first "new car" from a dealer) so im trying to get as much info as possible and im excited!!! im hoping to have one by july if i can sell my jeep by then!


----------



## usarmy0101 (Mar 1, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I drive a 2012 black eco mt with black and red interior im about to order the 46 peice interior replacment from bmc im goin to get the real carbon fiber red and black I canr waith till it gets here
> 
> Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


that would look really good my dad loves carbon fiber ! you should def upload some photos when possible


----------



## usarmy0101 (Mar 1, 2012)

XtremeAaron said:


> Thanks. That's in fact cloth by the way, not leather.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Incredible 2.


It just looks so good i cant tell haha! i think i could adapt to leather but i like the feel of the cloth seats!


----------



## Jimmyjo (Nov 27, 2011)

My new 2012 LT is victory red with black/red cloth seats. Found it at a dealer 25 miles away. It was in the showroom and was just the perfect match for me. A all star edition with RS package; After searching for some time this one had to come home with me. Just love the look of it.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

usarmy0101 said:


> that would look really good my dad loves carbon fiber ! you should def upload some photos when possible


Check it out at bmc.com

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## type36 (Mar 5, 2012)

I have a Victory Red Lt with red/black interior. It took some internet searching to find , but well worth it, really like the interior.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I didn't want any other interior in my eco salesman tried to tell me to get the rs I said no way mt only it took almost two weeks to find one just so happend one just got done rolling off assembly line only thing missing sunroof 

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

The dealer had to do alot of searching for mying also. I had a Victory Red with Red black interior no sunroof coming down from Quebec area, but got crunched on the truck, so they gave me the same one without the car starter but added the sunroof for the same price with the RS package. I figured it was a good tradeoff. Mying has the cloth interior red/black.


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

usarmy0101 said:


> So bc you had to order it, did they stick you with any extra charges or did u pay what you would of for one already on the lot? jw bc if i do order one i dont want to get shafted (this is going to be my first "new car" from a dealer) so im trying to get as much info as possible and im excited!!! im hoping to have one by july if i can sell my jeep by then!


No extra charges; in fact the dealer said that he'd ordered one for stock with this interior cloth color combo and it sold immediately after it arrived at his dealership -- and that he will be ordering more in this color combo.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

My cruze was on the lot for 12 hours before I found it and signed papers. Drove it off the lot with 4 miles on it. Love the black metallic and black/red interior. Reminds me a lot of the late dale earnhardt. 

Sent from my HTC Incredible 2.


----------



## cruze365 (Nov 14, 2011)

I have crystal red tintcoat with the black/red cloth interior. 1LT 2012. No extra charge at the dealer and they had it on the lot. Love it. One question...whats the best method for cleaning the cloth? When mine gets dirty it looks like white finger prints you can easily see them in the sun....damp cloth? Is there a cleaner that works?


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

cruze365 said:


> I have crystal red tintcoat with the black/red cloth interior. 1LT 2012. No extra charge at the dealer and they had it on the lot. Love it. One question...whats the best method for cleaning the cloth? When mine gets dirty it looks like white finger prints you can easily see them in the sun....damp cloth? Is there a cleaner that works?


I'm curious about cleaning as well.

Sent from my HTC Incredible 2.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

As soon as it stops raining/snowing/raining i was planning on trying just vacuuming with the brush attachment to see how that cleans it. I'm noticing the red/black interior really likes to show hand prints on the seats.


----------



## NellieCRUZE (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a black granite metallic 2012 ECO. Chevy site search wasn't turning up anything remotely close to what I wanted (black Eco, fogs, red interior, automatic). Found the EXACT car an hour south of me while visiting random dealerships (Chevy site failed to show interior color when I looked it up) As soon as I got my previous car out of the shop from a bad wreck I took it down there and traded for it. Couldn't be happier.

I'm getting the white marks as well, especially on the doors, and not limited to the cloth. Damp microfiber gets them right off.


----------



## RedRS99 (May 18, 2012)

I bought my 12 Red RS with the Black/Red interior in August. I love the combo. Very nice.
Looking forward to my tint, window visors, red bowties and intake in a week or so.


----------



## foranpdx (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a Victory Red 1LT RS 6MT with the red/black cloth interior. I've had it since late March, and it was the sharpest looking Cruze on the lot! A few weeks after I purchased mine, the salesman said they had @ 5 people looking for the Victory Red, and they couldn't find it anywhere.


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2012)

I just bought my Eco 2 weeks ago, we had a choice of 57 Cruzes on our dealer's inventory list. Mine was the only one in Western Canada to have the Jet black/Sport Red interior- we would have taken a black one with this interior, but they didn't have one and we ended up with a Crystal Red Tintcoat- The interior is amazing, the colours match so well! I have since learned how rare this interior is, so I feel so lucky!! LOVE my new car so much! - Also experiencing the white marks on the doors and seats, what is it? They wipe off with a clean cloth, but then they're right back again...


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I liked the black and red initially but the white marks on the cloth paneling is driving me crazy. I am opting for a brick leatherette interior from ebay hopefully.


----------

